# johnson's HT equipment



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Finally got most of my stuff in this week. Im broke now...

Onkyo TX-SR604B
Toshiba HD-A2
Buttkicker BKA1000A-4
Mitsubishi HD1000U
Athena AS-B1 fronts
Athena AS-C1 center
Modula MT surrounds
SoundSplinter RL-P 15 D2 in 260L @ 15.5hz

Things I want to add are a Hisense HD box for OTA HD channels, replace Athena speakers with DIY speakers, and maybe another RL-P.

I got the projector today but im waiting on monoprice to get some 26awg cables back in stock so I hook it up. In the meantime i'll be using my laptop as a source. Yesterday I got two tubes of 20" and will try to route the circles this weekend. 

I dont have a rack yet but should I get 1.5' or 3' HDMI cables? 1.5' should be enough I think but it's always good to have extra, unless it's just a hassle to deal with.


----------

